# Spring Bank Hol Hamble Southampton?



## LadyJ

Hi All

Would there be any interest in a rally at Hamble for Spring Bank holiday weekend Friday May 22nd to Monday May 25th 2009.

The site is at Hamble Primary School Hamble Lane, Southampton which is very close to Southampton Waters and the Royal Victoria Country Park Netley. 

You can walk from the school through Royal Victoria Park and end up on Southampton waters to watch the boats.

There is a pub within walking distance I believe, and a chipy and local shops 

We could have hire of the school hall for a couple of nights at a cost of £90 but this would bump the price of the camping up somewhat. Price with out hall hire is £6.50 per night per van NO electric and own san ess.

We would need at least 10 vans attending so if you think you might like to attend please post on here before I go ahead and book it.

Thanks 

Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Jacquie, would there be facility to dipose of own san and would dogs be welcome
Lin


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Lin

Yes there is somewhere to empty the loo :lol: and I presume dogs are allowed as the C&CC hold rallies there but I will check with the school, if dogs are not allowed it won't be going ahead cause i'm not leaving me doggies behind.


Jacquie


----------



## tramp

*hamble*

hi Jacquie & john

count us in  we are just round the corner at Warsash so not to far to go for a nice weekend away from friday night till sunday.
yes there is a chippy and a good pub plus a short bike ride to the ferry across the hamble home if we forget anything :roll: .

lovely area 
tramp


----------



## DABurleigh

Stick me down, Jac, though cannot commit.

Cracking spot 
> Hamble MHF rally location <

Dave


----------



## Sundial

*Hamble Primary School Rally*

We would be interested too Jacquie - love the area especially the Royal Victoria CP.

Sundial


----------



## thedoc

Hi Jackie,

Put us down for Hamble. A lovely spot with lots of interesting places nearby.We store our van just up the road from the school so that will save us the misery of Bank Holiday traffic. By the way has John fully recovered from his Shepton man flu?

Regards, 

Andy and Kev


----------



## clianthus

We just can't resist this one, it's such a lovely place and not too far from us, so we've decided we can fit this rally in between Newbury Show and going to France!!! 

It's not looking as if we'll be at home much this summer, anyone fancy a gardening job:lol: :lol: 

Hope you get the 10 vans needed for it to go ahead Jac!


----------



## LadyJ

7 of us now Jen  


Anymore fancy it?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I have now listed this in the rally listings hopefully we will have a few more of you joining us at Hamble for Spring Bank Holiday.

I have not booked the hire of the hall but if we have enough vans attending this can be done later as it is £90 to hire the hall which would have to be paid for between how many we have attending so if we have 10 vans it would be an extra £9 per van on top of the camping fees.

Could those that have shown and interest please add there names to the rally list. Thanks

Hamble Rally

Jacquie


----------



## MrsW

Ooh it would be fun, and we know the area well, but we will be in France. Have a great time!


----------



## JollyJack

Love to have come - Hamble's nice but we're in Spain.
Have a great time folks


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry you guys can't make it to Hamble  

We have room for 30 vans so we could do with a few more of you coming please.


Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

We could look in for a day as it's on the doorstep and we ain't got the facilities to stay over. Noted in diary.


----------



## LadyJ

Hampshireman said:


> We could look in for a day as it's on the doorstep and we ain't got the facilities to stay over. Noted in diary.


I can lend you a porta pottie and a toilet tent Derek :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

I think we all ought to have a whip round for Derek to buy him a Porta-Potty. Half his posts are about his lack of toilet facilities. 

If we can't stretch that far, a pack of disposable nappies should see him through the weekend.

Dave
I'll loan you a key to my rear door, Derek; straight into the loo


----------



## Hampshireman

You are most kind Jackie and Dave. Madam is fussy to say the least about where and what she sits on. I as you may gather are not too fussed. 

Using one in close proximity in someone else's van would be a difficult choice, probably in desperado for her.

I don't want a porta potti thanks, just another thing plus tent to lug around and we are small you know, van wise that is.

You'll just have to make do with limited time in our sparkling company, if we deign to visit.


----------



## Spacerunner

I shall be en France choking on frogs' legs or having a pint of croissants.

Anyway last time I was in school all I got was detention and six o' the best! :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Spacerunner

Have the French been warned about this!! If you are going to be in France why aren't you coming to harass us at Amboise :lol: :lol: 

It's only a couple of weeks later, unless you will be home by then?


----------



## Spacerunner

clianthus said:


> Hi Spacerunner
> 
> Have the French been warned about this!! If you are going to be in France why aren't you coming to harass us at Amboise :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's only a couple of weeks later, unless you will be home by then?


We have Amboise noted, but, as its going to be a nomadic sort of month we haven't a clue where we shall be. However we have agreed that if we are anywhere within reasonable striking distance we will call in at Amboise.
Nothing like a good bit of oompah-pah to raise the spirits. And nothing like a good spirit to raise the oopah-pah!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

All totally {offtopic} Clianthus & Spacy :roll: 


Now back to Hamble would a few more of you nice people like to join us there please.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We do need at least 10 vans for this rally folks we have 6 of us on the rally list at the moment so if a few more of you would like to join us it would be much appreciated. If you don't use it we lose it  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I see we have another joining us at Hamble brilliant  welcome eRogerd look forward to meeting you there.

Just a note folks as this is a school we cannot arrive before 4.30pm on the Friday school rules not mine :lol: I think we may be able to use the school playground if the weather is wet so hopefully we will not have anybody sinking.

If want to arrive early you can pop along to Royal Victoria County Park you can park up there ok and it is not expensive I think its about £1.60 for the day you may even see us there :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore of you nice people like to join us at Hamble??????? Please please please we do need at least 10 to attend.




Jacquie


----------



## patp

I have booked and confirmed.
Looking forward to seeing you all there.
We may stay on in the area for the rest of the week so if anyone knows of a nice little CL/CS then do let us know.

Pat and Chris.


----------



## LadyJ

patp said:


> I have booked and confirmed.
> Looking forward to seeing you all there.
> We may stay on in the area for the rest of the week so if anyone knows of a nice little CL/CS then do let us know.
> 
> Pat and Chris.


Great Pat will be nice to see you an Chris again 

Now that makes 8 of us, any more coming???????????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore coming???????????????????????? PLEASE



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

HI All

Our man on the spot so to speak thedoc (Kevin and Andy) have been to inspect the school and this is his report.

The venue is really quite good, there are two playgrounds that we can use for hardstandings if necessary, and oodles of grass space with nice views. There is a recreation ground with swings etc next door and tons of dog walking, either on open grassland or through woodland where we saw three deer and a few bunnies (terrorists beware!!). Royal Victoria Country Park is a shortish walk and can be reached without having to go anywhere near the road.

There is a tap for freshwater and a manhole for toilet waste (but no rinsing facilities). Might be a bit tight for big RVs to get to the grassy bits, but I think they'd be OK.

As you enter Hamble lane from Windhover roundabout (next to Jct 8 M27) there is a huge Tesco store for all your shopping needs. About a mile further down Hamble lane (B3397) is the school. Just before you get to the school there is Hamble railway station where you could get a train to Southampton or Portsmouth if you wished.

Three or four hundred yards south of the school (towards Hamble village) there is a parade of shops with a Co-op, Chinese Takeaway, Chip shop, convenience store, a post office and even a bookies!!. There is a pub (The Harrier) opposite the shops that serves meals all day until 9PM.

Hamble village is approx. a mile away from the school, with a few shops and more pubs. There is parking at the shore, but I think vans may have a problem due to the small number of car-size spaces. There is a ferry to Warsash from near the shore car park, but we don't know what is in Warsash once you get there!

There are some piccys here

Hamble

We do also have the option of booking the school hall for the weekend as well but at a cost of £90 which would have to be divided between the amount of vans attending.

I do hope a few more of you will be joining us there for Spring Bank Holiday weekend.

Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

I hope you get a good response Lady J.


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Jackie

We would have loved to come but we are off to France around that time. Thought about adding the few days onto our trip but not decided yet. It is a lovely area. As I recall not a lot in Warsash but I havent been that way for a long time so it may well be different there now.


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

Hope you can make it motorhomer


I see we have Canyon995 joining us there welcome Sean look forward to meeting you there.


Any more coming???

Dab's has offered to do a bit of dog training, hes going to make the terrorists into well behaved dogs :roll: so it should be interesting :lol: I think he might need more than a weekend with Archie though :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Am still looking for at least another 1 to join us at Hamble please please please


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

LadyJ said:


> Dab's has offered to do a bit of dog training, hes going to make the terrorists into well behaved dogs :roll:


Well that should be worth seeing, it's not everyone who gets the opportunity to witness a miracle at first hand. It should make the loaves and fishes trick look like an amateur tea-party. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Yes Ken it should be worth seeing :lol: :lol: :lol: 


We could do with a few more of you coming as well, it really is a nice spot and for a Bank Holiday weekend is also a cheap weekend.


Jacquie


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Yes Ken it should be worth seeing :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We could do with a few more of you coming as well, it really is a nice spot and for a Bank Holiday weekend is also a cheap weekend.
> 
> Jacquie


Book me in I will do it now as we can go there from Newbury.
What I would like is for Dabs to Socialise my dog he can do 1 to 1 but more than that he barks.
I have never let him off lead to see how he would stop this
He has to dominate. 
Mavis


----------



## LadyJ

locovan said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ken it should be worth seeing :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We could do with a few more of you coming as well, it really is a nice spot and for a Bank Holiday weekend is also a cheap weekend.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Book me in I will do it now as we can go there from Newbury.
> What I would like is for Dabs to Socialise my dog he can do 1 to 1 but more than that he barks.
> I have never let him off lead to see how he would stop this
> He has to dominate.
> Mavis
Click to expand...

Hi Mavis

Our Archie is the same hes ok off the lead, but on it a nightmare, barks at anything and everything :roll: :lol: Trudie is just plain anti social but has a distinct dislike of Alsations and Greyhounds her own type she is ok with.

Glad you can make it to Hamble.

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ken it should be worth seeing :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We could do with a few more of you coming as well, it really is a nice spot and for a Bank Holiday weekend is also a cheap weekend.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Book me in I will do it now as we can go there from Newbury.
> What I would like is for Dabs to Socialise my dog he can do 1 to 1 but more than that he barks.
> I have never let him off lead to see how he would stop this
> He has to dominate.
> Mavis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mavis
> 
> Our Archie is the same hes ok off the lead, but on it a nightmare, barks at anything and everything :roll: :lol: Trudie is just plain anti social but has a distinct dislike of Alsations and Greyhounds her own type she is ok with.
> 
> Glad you can make it to Hamble.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Ok Im getting excited here as thats all of may now with the MHF
Mavis


----------



## clianthus

Hi all

Doesn't anyone else fancy this rally then?

As LadyJ says it's a really cheap one for a Bank Holiday Weekend.


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> HI All
> 
> Our man on the spot so to speak thedoc (Kevin and Andy) have been to inspect the school and this is his report.
> 
> The venue is really quite good, there are two playgrounds that we can use for hardstandings if necessary, and oodles of grass space with nice views. There is a recreation ground with swings etc next door and tons of dog walking, either on open grassland or through woodland where we saw three deer and a few bunnies (terrorists beware!!). Royal Victoria Country Park is a shortish walk and can be reached without having to go anywhere near the road.
> 
> There is a tap for freshwater and a manhole for toilet waste (but no rinsing facilities). Might be a bit tight for big RVs to get to the grassy bits, but I think they'd be OK.
> 
> As you enter Hamble lane from Windhover roundabout (next to Jct 8 M27) there is a huge Tesco store for all your shopping needs. About a mile further down Hamble lane (B3397) is the school. Just before you get to the school there is Hamble railway station where you could get a train to Southampton or Portsmouth if you wished.
> 
> Three or four hundred yards south of the school (towards Hamble village) there is a parade of shops with a Co-op, Chinese Takeaway, Chip shop, convenience store, a post office and even a bookies!!. There is a pub (The Harrier) opposite the shops that serves meals all day until 9PM.
> 
> Hamble village is approx. a mile away from the school, with a few shops and more pubs. There is parking at the shore, but I think vans may have a problem due to the small number of car-size spaces. There is a ferry to Warsash from near the shore car park, but we don't know what is in Warsash once you get there!
> 
> There are some piccys here
> 
> Hamble
> 
> We do also have the option of booking the school hall for the weekend as well but at a cost of £90 which would have to be divided between the amount of vans attending.
> 
> I do hope a few more of you will be joining us there for Spring Bank Holiday weekend.
> 
> Jacquie


What a great write up I now know where I can park and where I can get my shopping well done Kevin and Andy
Mavis


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Hope you can make it motorhomer
> 
> I see we have Canyon995 joining us there welcome Sean look forward to meeting you there.
> 
> Any more coming???
> 
> Dab's has offered to do a bit of dog training, hes going to make the terrorists into well behaved dogs :roll: so it should be interesting :lol: I think he might need more than a weekend with Archie though :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


bump


----------



## LadyJ

Still plenty of room on this rally folks and we have use of the playground hard standing just in case it is wet


Jacquie


----------



## thedoc

locovan said:


> What a great write up I now know where I can park and where I can get my shopping well done Kevin and Andy
> Mavis


Thanks Mavis. We enjoyed doing the 'advance party' thing.

Note to all MHF readers: It really is a very nice location, its much better than a school playground stopover (see the pictures here **Hamble School** ). Well worth a visit so why don't you come and join us for your Bank Holiday break - better than being in the inevitable Bank Holiday queue in the New Forest or on the A303!!

Andy & Kevin


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore up for this rally then come on you know you want to :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Arw come on folks please can we have a few more attending this rally, it really is a lovely area. We do have hard standing in case of wet weather and if there are enough of us attending we could hire the school hall for £90 for the weekend.



Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen

i have just signed up for this rally and confirmed,but if there is no room or places,not a problem,as i know its late?

cheers chris


----------



## LadyJ

chrisgreen said:


> i have just signed up for this rally and confirmed,but if there is no room or places,not a problem,as i know its late?
> 
> cheers chris


Hi Chris plenty of room still and welcome aboard :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen

ok cheers.
will start to make arrangements.
see you on friday.
lady j i think we met at at last years global rally,was you on the gate?

cheers chris


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chris 

Yes me & Jen Clianthus on the gate freezing to death :lol: and grabbing your money, will be the same at Hamble.

Just remember do not arrive before 4.30pm at Hamble as it is a school site and we are not allowed onto the field before then.


Anymore want to join us I have ordered the sun :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen

the weather is not looking to bad in southamton for this weekend,high's of 15c.
sunday looks good.


----------



## locovan

chrisgreen said:


> the weather is not looking to bad in southamton for this weekend,high's of 15c.
> sunday looks good.


Its not this weekend but May 22nd???


----------



## chrisgreen

locovan.
you are dead right,my mistake i thought it was this weekend ,whoops.
better remove my name off the list as i cannot make that date.
got to find somewhere for this weekend now?

cheers chris


----------



## locovan

chrisgreen said:


> locovan.
> you are dead right,my mistake i thought it was this weekend ,whoops.
> better remove my name off the list as i cannot make that date.
> got to find somewhere for this weekend now?
> 
> cheers chris


Sorry about that Chris but you had me worried then I went back and rechecked the dates 8O


----------



## chrisgreen

sorry about that locovan.
my fault,looks like im stopping home this weekend?


----------



## chrisgreen

i am now sorted.
where am i going?
the same place,but with the c&cc.
all thanks to mavis(locovan) cheers mavis
wonder if they like geny's?

cheers chris


----------



## locovan

chrisgreen said:


> i am now sorted.
> where am i going?
> the same place,but with the c&cc.
> all thanks to mavis(locovan) cheers mavis
> wonder if they like geny's?
> 
> cheers chris


Careful Chris you will have that Lady with the Butterfly chasing me for telling you where to go


----------



## chrisgreen

dont know why mavis as MHF aint doing nothing this weekend are they?
if they are and there is a place il go there.


----------



## LadyJ

:roll: I take it you are not coming to Hamble Spring Bank Holiday now Chris I will remove you from the rally list if this is so.

As to C&CC rally at Hamble this weekend look out for "pepe" he will be there in a Damon Challenger RV with 2 yappy dogs :lol: you never know there may be a few more of MHF there as well.

Now back on topic folks we really could do with a few more joining us Spring Bank Holiday at Hamble 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen

lady j
leave me on the list please,i can make that weekend.

cheers chris


----------



## locovan

chrisgreen said:


> lady j
> leave me on the list please,i can make that weekend.
> 
> cheers chris


Thats Great Chris we can meet up.
Mavis


----------



## LadyJ

chrisgreen said:


> lady j
> leave me on the list please,i can make that weekend.
> 
> cheers chris


Oh good i'm so glad Chris 

Have a good time there this weekend

Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen

cheers chris[/quote]
Thats Great Chris we can meet up.
Mavis[/quote]

we will meet up before then.
we are also going to the shrubbary rally.
and cornish farm.
be nice to meet you.
see you then.

cheers chris


----------



## Invicta

We MAY be there, depends on whether or not son-in-law can change his shifts.

I do hope so, about time I met some more of you lovely people! 

Excellent venue- we went there with the C &CC Easter 2007. 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Invicta said:


> We MAY be there, depends on whether or not son-in-law can change his shifts.
> 
> I do hope so, about time I met some more of you lovely people!
> 
> Excellent venue- we went there with the C &CC Easter 2007. 8)


Hope you can make it Peggy would be lovely to see you again

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I see we have Happyrunner joining us at Hamble making us now 13 8O can't have 13 unlucky number so we need a few more to come please :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## pepe

*hamble*

hi just back from c&cc rally at hamble primary school very good site bit noisy near road tankers on the go most of the night. well worth hiring the hall for games etc use of toilets with hall. pepe


----------



## chrisgreen

got back today from hamble school,nice site plenty going on,never see much of my grandaughter(chloe) see was off playing with other kids,as pepe says well worth hireing the hall.
nice to meet you pepe,and i liked your rv,nice setup.
i to parked on the playground next to pepe and the petrol tankers start about 5.00am and woke me up,but the wife never heard them?
i would highly reccomend this site.

cheers chris


----------



## LadyJ

You offering to pay for the hire of the Hall then Mick :lol: 

As we only have 13 on the list at the moment I do not think it will be needed unless every van wants to chip in about £8 per van for the weekend to hire the hall if we get more vans coming then it would be cheaper.

Can we have votes on this please folks, please post on here those in favour and those against hiring the hall.


I have added a poll thingy if you could vote on that please



Jacquie


----------



## tramp

hi pepe and chrisgreern,
we were there too didn`t see your mhf flags, we where round the back with the other motorhomes in the Dethleffs with the camos dome.

very quite here  and on the hard stuff tto arrived midday thursday so had pic of the best pitches :lol: shame about the toble on Friday with the solar lights and moving water buckets [not that we have them].

Still must get the code for the gate for may meet then we can all park on the grass . levelling chocks a must and whatch out for that ramp on the way in nearly took the waste tank off  .

nice scooter and maxview glad we had satellite as the waeather sucked still we were told there was over 100 campers would not like to be there later this week when the heavens open and it turns into a mud bath 

tramp


----------



## LadyJ

Could you all please vote on the poll. Ta


Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen

oh by the way the fool that ploughed the field up with their scooter rack,was me.
i did say when i got there on friday that i did not think it was a good idea for me to go in the field as i would dig it all up,but the guy on the gate said it would be fine,and it wasnt.  

cheers chris


----------



## locovan

chrisgreen said:


> got back today from hamble school,nice site plenty going on,never see much of my grandaughter(chloe) see was off playing with other kids,as pepe says well worth hireing the hall.
> nice to meet you pepe,and i liked your rv,nice setup.
> i to parked on the playground next to pepe and the petrol tankers start about 5.00am and woke me up,but the wife never heard them?
> i would highly reccomend this site.
> 
> cheers chris


Chris thanks for the update so glad you enjoyed it there.
Looking forward to seeing you there and the other Rally as well.
Invicta as you say it will be great meeting people we talk to here on the forum.
i have just been to a MCC rally at Old Windsor and the people that keep saying Ahhh I know you Locovan your on MHF we keep reading your bits  
Well Im just going to vote for the Hall as it is nice if the weather is bad to be able to meet with everybody in the evening. :lol:


----------



## patp

I am having trouble which way to vote for the hall. I am happy to go with the majority decision. 

One suggestion is that we wait for the five day weather forecast and then book the hall if they will allow us to do that??

If most people want the hall then count me in :lol: 

Pat


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Pat 

Yes we can wait till the last minuet to book the hall, hopefully we won't need it and can do our socialising in the open air, and to be honest I am not keen on having the resposibility of it, what with turning alarms on an off and making sure its cleaned and nothing gets broken :roll: 

There's a pub down the road :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tramp

hi jacquie,
I agree best outdoors as its a lovely site and we all have awnings etc, the fish and chip shop is excellent and the coop small store has all the last minute things we all forget  .

dont know about the pub as I am a tight git :lol: 

the best area is just behind the school by the big hedge as its level and if you are far enough away you can get satellite reception no problem and the water is nearby too. darn thats blown it best spots taken :roll: :wink: 
see you all there in may.

tramp


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Hi Pat
> 
> Yes we can wait till the last minuet to book the hall, hopefully we won't need it and can do our socialising in the open air, and to be honest I am not keen on having the resposibility of it, what with turning alarms on an off and making sure its cleaned and nothing gets broken :roll:
> 
> There's a pub down the road :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Ok I agree the pub it is :lol: 
Im happy to sit outside I have done that many a time even on cold nights and a blanket around me.
Mavis


----------



## patp

We'll bring you a lemonade and a packet of crisps :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

i will second the fish and chips. :notworthy:


----------



## LadyJ

Well its evens at the moment on the poll :roll: 


We could do with a few more coming as well :roll: 

Could all those on the list confirm as well please ta


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

I see you have 14 names down for this one now with Invicta adding herself to the list.

It will be lovely to see you again Peggy, haven't met up since Canterbury, that's about 2 years ago isn't it?


----------



## Hampshireman

As before, we can offer a whizz in and out on the Saturday or Sunday. 

If Sat, it will be late afternoon to catch all you tourists to the area when you return and then sit around with a beer or three and some fish and chips.


----------



## Invicta

clianthus said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> I see you have 14 names down for this one now with Invicta adding herself to the list.
> 
> It will be lovely to see you again Peggy, haven't met up since Canterbury, that's about 2 years ago isn't it?


Yes it was in the autumn of 2007 when there was a French Market held in the Dane Jon Gardens in Canterbury and I arranged for us to go for an evening meal at the Evenhill, Littlebourne.


----------



## LadyJ

Oh great we are up to 15 now its looking a bit more promising  

Only 11 of you have voted re the hiring of the hall though so if the others could vote it might help ta.

The cost will be divided by how many vans attending so the more vans coming the cheaper it will be for all 8O at the moment its £6 per van for the weekend on top of your camping fee.

I would also like somebody to take charge of the hall if we hire it as i'm absolutely terrible with alarms 8O and John is even worse :roll: would anybody like to volunteer ?

Still plenty of room for a few more as well


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Umm no volunteers  for taking charge of the hall if we hire it come on now speak up :lol: 


Still plenty of room as well for a few more to join us in a lovely area



Jacquie


----------



## chrisgreen

if somebody takes charge of the hall would they have to stay on site for the duration of the rally?
i dont mind doing it,but i will be going fishing,and taking my motorhome with me.
nice little spot i found with parking right next to the sea.
if anybody wants to join me they are more than wellcome.

cheers chris


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Umm no volunteers  for taking charge of the hall if we hire it come on now speak up :lol:
> 
> Still plenty of room as well for a few more to join us in a lovely area
> 
> Jacquie


Whats involved as we will do it just lock and unlock and keep it clean
Sweep it out of coarse we will


----------



## locovan

chrisgreen said:


> if somebody takes charge of the hall would they have to stay on site for the duration of the rally?
> i dont mind doing it,but i will be going fishing,and taking my motorhome with me.
> nice little spot i found with parking right next to the sea.
> if anybody wants to join me they are more than wellcome.
> 
> cheers chris


Right lets share then chris :lol: Go fishing but we will want to go out it will only be evenings anyway
You wash and I dry :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

washing up?im a man i dont wash up,ok i dont mind chucking it in the dishwasher,but by hand never.whatever next?
i think we could all muck in.


----------



## LadyJ

Oh goody 2 little helpers  brilliant thanks Chris & Mavis

It would only be in the evenings I would think, unless its peeing it down during the day and we need somewhere to go :roll: but as i've ordered the sun :lol: we shouldn't need it during the day, anyway folks will be out and about I would think in the day time.


Jacquie


----------



## Invicta

I think the reluctance to come forward may be around unlocking and locking the hall and setting the alarm before and after use, is that not the case Jacquie?

I am sure there will be no problem in leaving the place clean and tidy, after all we are all responsible 'campers' are we not?!

PS I am hopeless with alarms-it would be going off 24hours if left to me!!!!!


----------



## LadyJ

Invicta said:


> I think the reluctance to come forward may be around unlocking and locking the hall and setting the alarm before and after use, is that not the case Jacquie?
> 
> I am sure there will be no problem in leaving the place clean and tidy, after all we are all responsible 'campers' are we not?!
> 
> PS I am hopeless with alarms-it would be going off 24hours if left to me!!!!!


Yes that my problem Peggy alarms and me just don't gel :lol: also i'm not much of a night person I like to get to bed about 10ish so I don't want to be hanging around waiting for everybody to vacate the hall so I can lock up 8O

If anybody wants to organise any quizzes etc for the evenings please do so and bring them with you.

Jacquie

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the reluctance to come forward may be around unlocking and locking the hall and setting the alarm before and after use, is that not the case Jacquie?
> 
> I am sure there will be no problem in leaving the place clean and tidy, after all we are all responsible 'campers' are we not?!
> 
> PS I am hopeless with alarms-it would be going off 24hours if left to me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that my problem Peggy alarms and me just don't gel :lol: also i'm not much of a night person I like to get to bed about 10ish so I don't want to be hanging around waiting for everybody to vacate the hall so I can lock up 8O
> 
> If anybody wants to organise any quizzes etc for the evenings please do so and bring them with you.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Thats what Im volunteering to do Lock and Unlock done it for Kent MCC loads of times


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Mavis so your in charge of opening up and shutting up of the hall if we hire it  


We just lost an attendee  so we could do with a few more coming makes the hire of the hall cheaper for everybody :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anybody else fancy it???????????


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

When do you need to let them know if we want the Hall?

How much will it cost each attendee if the numbers stay as they are and when do we have use of it? All weekend or just in the evenings?


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jen

I can let them know when we arrive I think and we can have use of it all weekend its £90 for the weekend so if all 15 vans come then it would be £6 per van for the weekend.


Jac


----------



## chrisgreen

if we organise a rave for saturday night,advertise on the internet,charge £15 a head, 1000 people,£15 grand that should cover it. \/ 
il get me coat.lol



oh and mavis can wash up.lol


----------



## LadyJ

chrisgreen said:


> if we organise a rave for saturday night,advertise on the internet,charge £15 a head, 1000 people,£15 grand that should cover it. \/
> il get me coat.lol
> 
> oh and mavis can wash up.lol


I see we have a comedian in our midst :lol: :lol: I will put you down for entertainments manager Chris :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anymore coming???????????????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I see we have wotsit joining us at Hamble well done Bill and Carol

Back up to 15 now any more coming??????????????


Jacquie


----------



## rayc

Jaquie, We have booked to join you. We are happy to pay a share of the hall hire. Ray & Lesley


----------



## LadyJ

Jolly good Ray & Lesley  its getting cheaper folks its down to £5.62 :lol: for the hall each van


Anymore coming????????????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

16 now anymore coming to make the hire of the hall cheaper :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still plenty of room for a few more at Hamble

Who hasn't voted on me poll thing then :lol: probabaly Dab's as he is swanning round New Zealand lucky devil.


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

I already had so neerrrrr.

Wish I hadn't got you that kiwi you wanted now, o ye of little faith.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Oh your back then are you Dabby dear :lol: welcome home my :lilangel: 



Jac


----------



## DABurleigh

I have wrenched myself free so am not coming back any time soon. But the Hamble company will tempt me to hitch a ride on a big metal bird 

As I type, the twinkling lights across the water in the Bay of Islands in Northland are competing with those in the night sky, the Southern Cross included.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

DABurleigh said:


> I have wrenched myself free so am not coming back any time soon. But the Hamble company will tempt me to hitch a ride on a big metal bird
> 
> As I type, the twinkling lights across the water in the Bay of Islands in Northland are competing with those in the night sky, the Southern Cross included.
> 
> Dave


Just you make sure you don't miss the big metal bird then as your down for dog training :lol:

Anymore coming to Hamble we still have plenty of room

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Im looking foreward to this dog training ---Louis doesnt know whats hit him.
Will it be like Ceaser's programme one command and the dog lays down :lol: :lol: i dont think so :lol:
If they are then all to be well trained can we have a dog show afterwards.


----------



## LadyJ

We could have had a dog show this weekend at Cornish Farm Mavis we seem to have an abundance of them :lol: all reasonably well behaved I might add after the first day :lol: 


Anymore coming to Hamble looks like the hall is in favour for booking


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Can we make a nice round 20 at least please :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Ohh I see we are up to 19 now  any more coming?



To save any messing about with extra payment for the hall, I will be charging £7.50 per night to cover the hire of the hall hope this is ok with you all



Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Jacquie,

Could you put us down as a possible and I'll confirm for sure within a couple of days. Funnily enough we have also just returned from NZ, so just catching up with all that's going on.

****


----------



## DABurleigh

****,

We can swap notes 

Flying back tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Hi ****

Just add your name to the rally list and let me know if you are not coming please

Hamble Rally

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Dave, 

We did both Mt Cook back up to Auckland. Enjoy your flight home, ours was 30 hrs with 6 hrs in Singapore!!

Jacquie,

Can we bring a friend, who is not yet a member.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi ****

Peter could you get your friend to sign up so he has a user name he doesn't have to be a subscriber, but he does need to be a member on here, to be covered by our Defra Certificate


Jacquie


----------



## 96706

I guess you are asking me Jacquie. 
I'm actually a Peter :lol: although it's easier for me as **** (pronounced Dag-O as opposed to Daygo) no one else is called that I think ( I'll explain this when we next meet up :wink: )

I'll be talking to my friends over this weekend and see what I can do.
Thanks for the info.

Peter 

aka 

****


----------



## Invicta

LadyJ said:


> Hi ****
> 
> Dave could you get your friend to sign up so he has a user name he doesn't have to be a subscriber, but he does need to be a member on here, to be covered by our Defra Certificate
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

I am coming with my daughter and son-in-law, we all live at the same address. Do they need to be signed up members too? And what about children, 6 year old Rhiannon their daughter is also coming.

I will be away from tomorrow (9th) until the 15th inclusive but you can phone me if necessary, I will PM you my mobile number.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## clianthus

Hi Peggy

Jacquie is still away at the Shrubbery with a very slow internet connection so I thought I'd better answer your query.

If you are all in the same van your daughter and son-in-law don't need to sign up, but if you are in 2 separate vans then they need to be members as well (They don't need to be subscribers)

Basically there needs to be one member in each motorhome that attends.


----------



## Invicta

Thanks Clianthus. I have had an e-mail too from Jacquie.

The efficiency on this web site is outstanding. Pity the same cannot be said of many motorhome dealers!


----------



## LadyJ

We still have room for a few more at Hamble so be quick adding your names if you fancy a relaxing bank holiday weekend at the end of this month.



Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Jacquie,

Sadly events have conspired to prevent us coming to the Hamble this time. Hopefully we can catch up with you all another time.

****


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Jacquie,
> 
> Sadly events have conspired to prevent us coming to the Hamble this time. Hopefully we can catch up with you all another time.
> 
> ****


Ok **** thanks for letting me know hope to catch up with you another time

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

ohh 19 now for Hamble any more coming????????????

I have booked the hall now folks  so if its wet we have somewhere to go





Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

We will pop in during the Saturday for a chat and a cuppa. Will have to take a chance on who is around as no doubt you'll all be down at the pub. If so leave a message whcih one.

Initially we would have come over late afternoon early evening for drinkies and BBQ or whatever, but now going to a wedding do in the evening up past Andover, using the van as accomm.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Derek

I am sure some body will be around on the Saturday parking fee is a bottle of wine :lol: 


We do still have room for a few more campers as well folks :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We do still have room for a few more at Hamble and the weather forecast so far is looking good 




Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

It's lousy down here at present


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Derek but its going to get better for the Bank Holiday the sun has been ordered :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still room for some more folks Wink



Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Hi Jacquie,

Have sent you a PM 

****


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Have sent you a PM
> 
> ****


Have replied to your pm **** 

Please note as this is a school site *NOBODY * and I mean *NOBODY* is allowed to arrive before 4.30pm on Friday 22nd May, if you turn up early you can park up at Royal Victoria Country Park Netley for about £1.60 for the day.

Jacquie

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Thanks Jacquie.

Please book us in and there will be another along soon!

Cheers

****


----------



## LadyJ

Hi ****

Please add yourself to the rally list here

Hamble Rally

Click on the blue bit that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally"

Jacquie


----------



## Invicta

This being my first MHF rally I would like to know whether or not tents are tolerated? Having a tent with a M/C is one reason why I joined the C&CC as that one caters for all.

My daughter, partner and her three boys look as if they would like to come. That would make my party 5 adults and 4 children, (15, 12, 10 and 6) oh and 2 dogs (labradors 0ne aged 12 and the other 6). Does that sound too many for a MHF rally?!

PS Hopefully my electrics will be sorted today (replacement inverter) so will not be so dependent on the generator!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Peggy

It all depends on what sort of tent really, if its just a small 2 child pup tent then thats ok, providing we are on the grass, but we may have to park on the car park if its wet so not to ruin the school playing field.

If its a large tent with living quarters then I am afraid no it is not allowed as our Defra Certificate does not cover these sorry.

Hope this answers your question and look forward to seeing you at Hamble

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Those of you coming to Hamble please DO NOT arrive before 4.30pm this is the schools rules as there will still be children on site till then.

Weather at the moment is fine and sunny in the area hope it stays that way :lol: 

We should have use of the school hall from 7.30pm on Friday all being well  

If for any reason you are not going to make it to Hamble could you please give me a ring on 0753 863 6122 to save me hanging about waiting for folks

We will be having a few things going on in the hall over the weekend don't quite know what yet :roll: :lol: 

I have a quiz for you to do at a £1 a go, half to the winner and half to our supported charity Macmillan Nurses.

Jen has some mirror stickers she will be selling over the weekend all money to the charity.

We may even try a few games of bingo :lol: 

If any of you are bringing children maybe someone would like to organise something for them.

Look forward to seeing you all there

Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

We aim to pop in as you know Lady J. Faces to names and all that stuff.

It is possible we could miss a few folk as we will be over lunchtime'ish (bringing a snack) and maybe you have all decamped to a pub. If so can you please leave a message and mobile number or two with anyone entrenched on the site where we can reach you and come and join for a chinwag.

We will have to leave about 4'ish to go home and scrub up for a wedding do in North Hampshire.


----------



## 96706

I assume that folk will display their Forum names in/on their vans, so that we know who we are. 8O 8)


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> I assume that folk will display their Forum names in/on their vans, so that we know who we are. 8O 8)


Well mine is plastered all over the van **** :lol: also so me blue butterfly is on the front and back so you won't be able to miss me :lol:

For those of you that haven't yet downloaded the MHF name badge here is a copy


----------



## 96706

What a superb weekend. Thanks Jacquie and everyone else. And you even persuaded the sun to shine - no mean feat that, well done :lol: 8) 

Jean & Peter


----------



## rayc

**** said:


> What a superb weekend. Thanks Jacquie and everyone else. And you even persuaded the sun to shine - no mean feat that, well done :lol: 8)
> 
> Jean & Peter


We can only agree and thank Jaquie and John for all their hard work, it is appreciated. A great weekend with all that rally type meets should be.
Ray & Lesley


----------



## Hampshireman

I can add my tuppence and especially to Ken, Ray and David who spotted me in distress under the bonnet. 

Diagnosed flat battery and jump started me.

Madam accidently switched the fridge to battery when getting the snack lunch out of it. Just using it as a convenient cupboard, trouble was the site set up for battery fridge wasn't being used so it drained the main.

Still - it gave them all something to do instead of doze, read, drink and scratch.

Great site and location.


----------



## DABurleigh

Yup, back home now. Traffic wasn't too bad but maybe things will pick up later if people are staying longer due to the weather. Many thanks to Jac & John, and everyone for their company. It was SO nice to sit in sun/shade outside the van and BBQ, drink & chat. We had cracking walks and bike rides from that location, too.

Even my Volvo boat seemed to do better without me fussing over it. Sometime between the middle of Friday afternoon and now it managed to find Galway 

Dave


----------



## tramp

hi all,
yep great weekend  with plenty opertunity to use the 8) great company as usual :roll: and the chance to meet people new and old [friends that is :wink: . see you all at the 3 magpies.

how about some individual ideas for things to do and see in the area surronding the meets to make it easier for the "rally marshals"  
people could either "pm" or bring alon suggestions to the meets.

ie: places to walk,cycle eat out and local attractions and things taking place over the meet dates as its easy to critacise others without inputting something ourselves.

dont shoot the messanger just trying to make thigs better :wink: 

tramp


----------



## Sundial

*Hamble Rally*

 Many thanks Jacquie and John for stewarding - what a peaceful place Hamble is - so relaxing. It was a perfect place for us to return to after our outing to the wedding in Windsor. We were just happy to chill and enjoy the wonderful weather LadyJ ordered .... see you again soon!

It was good to make new friends and learn LOTS of things - everyone seems to have some expertise and are happy to share it which is very generous indeed - many thanks all of you.

See yoiu next time
Regards - Sundial J&T


----------



## thedoc

We're back too, not too many traffic problems on the road back to Southampton!!

Thanks to Jacquie and Jon for organizing this one and making sure we had brilliant weather too. Back to work for some rest for a few days. Hamble school is an excellent location and we enjoyed meeting new folks and old friends too. Looking forward to the 3 Magpies rally. What'll we do until then ...?

Andy & Kevin (plus a slightly quieter Ted!!)


----------



## SueandRoger

*Hamble Spring Bank Holiday Rally*

A big thank you to Jacquie and Jon for making our first MHF Rally so enjoyable. It was really good to put faces to 'usernames' and thank people (Ken) personally for their 'online' help and advice and generally chat with new fiends about our hobby, or in some cases, lifestyle.

Sue and Roger


----------



## locovan

I would like to add my thanks to the list.
We have just got back as we stayed overnight and in the Company of Jacquie, John, Ken, Jan, Linda and Mike.
They forced me to have a drink :roll: 
We have met some wonderful and very friendly people we raise a glass to you all.
Thanks Dave and Mo for the dog training. Louis looks a bit shell shocked but he is worn out now and I will carry on with the training every day.
Hamble is a great place and we walked down to see where they filmed Howards way.
All those expensive yachts that Ken drooled over. :lol: 
The weather was just great and we got sun burnt but it was well worth it.


----------



## Invicta

We have just arrived home as yesterday we went to visit the Watercress Railway on the way. We staying last night with the C&CC S Downs DA at their holiday site near Henfield.

Sorry I didn't get to meet many MHF'ers in the 'top' field at Hamble but those we did in the 'bottom' one certainly were much appreciated having their grandchildren (Chloe, May and Lily) there for my 6 year old grand-daughter Rhiannon to play with!

Thanks to Jacquie (except for the 'In the Garden' quiz on Saturday night!) and John for all their hard work.

This was our first proper MHF rally and hopefully will be one of many in the future. The weekend was made even more enjoyable as AT LAST my electrics are working correctly (I mean the RV's!) Ever since I bought the RV new in January 2006 there has always been a power problem. After so called 'expert' advice, I had 2 more batteries fitted soon after purchasing the RV hoping these would solve the problem but they did not.

I have at last found an auto electrician who knows what he is talking about. Just before we left for Hamble he fitted 3 new Victron 12v 100ah gell batteries (£162 each). I had fairly recently had another split charger fitted by local 'auto electrician but without success, so yet a third has now been fitted. With a 1000w inverter, 3 new batteries and a Guardian on board generator, I can at last fairly confidently say that it looks as if my power problem is solved!

TTFN

Peggy (Invicta), David, Beverly & Rhiannon


----------



## clianthus

I would also like to add my thanks to Jacquie and John for organising such a great weekend. Lots of new faces to remember as well as old friends.

Perfect weather, location and company, it was lovely just to relax and enjoy it for a change and not have to do any organising :lol: 

locovan (Mavis) led me astray with strong drink last night, but I'm pretty much recovered now and safely back home:wink: :wink:


----------



## locovan

clianthus said:


> I would also like to add my thanks to Jacquie and John for organising such a great weekend. Lots of new faces to remember as well as old friends.
> 
> Perfect weather, location and company, it was lovely just to relax and enjoy it for a change and not have to do any organising :lol:
> 
> locovan (Mavis) led me astray with strong drink last night, but I'm pretty much recovered now and safely back home:wink: :wink:


Oh no I didnt :evil: it was you that led me astray :roll: and I havent recovered yet.


----------



## gaspode

locovan said:


> I havent recovered yet.


Well now, why does that not surprise me? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
When it comes to leading folk astray I think you're both experts. :roll:

Seriously, this was one of the best rallies I've attended for a long time, expertly supervised (as usual) by Jacquie and John. The weather, location, company and ambience were all of the highest order, even the haddock & chips from the local chippie was superb. Well done Jac for finding this super little site.

So good was it that Jac has already made a provisional booking for next spring bank holiday so make a note in your diaries now, you'd be silly to miss it.


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you all for you nice comments, we have just got back home after having a couple of extra days wild camping at Hamble pity the weather was not as good as the weekend  when we left at lunch time it was chucking it down and blowing a gale.

As Ken says I have made a provisional booking for next year Spring Bank Holiday plus a couple of extra days so we can have a 5 day rally there 

Will also need some extra staff helping out as well as i'm knackered from this one :lol: with having to get up and open gates and lock up halls etc.

Was nice to see a few new faces and hope to see you all again soon.

Thanks to pepe Mick for calling the bingo Sunday and to Gaspode Ken for shouting out the quiz answers and Woofer Pete & Mo for the boat sailing time list and Dab's for me Kiwi all the way from New Zealand  pity he never got round to training me terrorists :roll:

We made £40 for the MacMillan Nurses our charity for this year so thank you all who participated in the quiz and bingo sessions.

Just one gripe we did find several lots of dog poo on the field after everyone had gone.

Piccys here if you have any please add them to the album

Hamble Piccys

Jacquie & John


----------



## caz_cat

We would like to add our thanks. We attended Newbury, Southsea and Hamble and had a great time. 

Hope to see you again soon

Carol and Noel


----------

